# Fax senden mit Faxgerät über LAN



## Didi_R (4. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich möchte PDF Dokumente per Fax versenden und dafür das Fax-Gerät im Netzwerk verwenden!
Für das PDF Dokument steht mir Ghostscript zur Verfügung um das PDF-Dokument umzuwandeln!

Aber wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich das Faxgerät anspreche, mit Faxnummer, Inhalt der gefaxt werden soll etc.
Gibt es dafür bereits Libs?

Das ganze soll dann wenn möglich auf verschiedenen Systemen laufen!

Danke und Gruß
didi


----------



## Gast2 (4. Mai 2010)

Das kommt ganz drauf an was du da für ein Fax-Gerät stehen hast, sprich wie es angebunden ist und welche Protokolle es beherrscht.


----------



## Didi_R (4. Mai 2010)

also brauch ich da für jeden drucker was individuelles?!
Den momentan weis ich nicht was für Faxgeräte angeschlossen werden!

Ein andere überlegung war noch, das ich über die Fritz!Box Faxe schicken, hat da jemand erfahrungen mit, wie dies realisert werden kann ohne das Fritz!Fax-Software installiert werden muss?

Gruß
Didi


----------



## mabuhay (5. Mai 2010)

Didi_R hat gesagt.:


> also brauch ich da für jeden drucker was individuelles?!
> Den momentan weis ich nicht was für Faxgeräte angeschlossen werden!



Also ich lese daraus, dass du deinen Fax auch als Drucker verwenden kannst und direkt mit dem PC verbunden ist (USB?) [EDIT]Achso, du schreibst "im Netzwerk" [/EDIT]. Ich nehme mal an, dass da nicht mehr darüber geht als drucken, ausser der Fax hat noch weitere Schnittstellen. Schau mal in die Anleitung, da steht sicher was falls der Fax sowas wie Fax über USB oder so könnte.

mfg


----------

